# Which Goldsmiths Watch Would You Choose?



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a new bunch of Goldsmiths vouchers to use







and I was wondering which watch(es) you would choose - and why?

Please choose from these.

Thanks for looking...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Speedmaster, Seamaster or a Carrera for me.


----------



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Speedmaster, Seamaster or a Carrera for me.


Sorry - should have said "up to Â£1000".

Thanks TB. Some Seamasters are under a grand, but not the Speedmasters or Carreras, unfortunately!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i'd have this










then give the other Â£700 to thunderbolt so he could get his seamaster


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

Either a full-size Seamaster (listed at Â£1,000 exactly), or try to beat them down on the Oris TT1... 

*Simon*


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Seamaster every time.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Either the Oris BC pointer date or the Rado Original. The seamasters are nice but I'd want an auto for a high priced watch, don't ask me why.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

What a nightmare problem to have... 

Having spent too long last Saturday afternoon nosing around Goldsmiths in Southampton, I'd go for item number 17350123 - Longines model L2.629.4.78.5. It's Â£1100, but I'd think there must be some scope for negotiation... and anyway it's lovely!









Agree with others that I would struggle to spend a grand on a quartz watch - for that money I'd want something that ticks, and Omega ticking seems to cost a bit more.

S.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone of about 3 Orises errr Ores, Oriss, Ori ... not sure what the plural for Oris is, probably the Artelier Complication Chronograph. Failing that the Seiko Ventura and save the rest to appease the 710. Or hold on to them for a while and get a TAG Heuer Carrera 40th anniversary. Or sell the vouchers to a forum member and by an old Heuer (no TAG) from HeuerBoy


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

This Longines










It's at Â£1100, but you should be able to haggle it down to the Â£1000 mark. There's one in my local Ernest Jones and it is absolutely gorgeous.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Will they haggle when paying by vouchers not money?

Wasn't there something about Tesco points being converted into goldsmith's vouchers???

Yup, answered my own question...

Clubcard Deals


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

pinkwindmill said:


> This Longines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, great minds... ours too, apparently! 

S.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

whatever you buy run it through this site www.myvouchercodes.com first.

i dont think this brakes rules if it does delete away.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

ednotdave said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Speedmaster, Seamaster or a Carrera for me.
> ...


No probs, either the Seamaster or the Oris TT1 then.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> Will they haggle when paying by vouchers not money?


No, I think not. You see these voucher schemes are all very well (my employer's bonus scheme uses one) but they've had your cash already, and given you what is in effect a credit note. You can't take those vouchers anywhere else to spend so you won't get a discount. Shame, but there it is....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> i'd have this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Shawn. Very kind of you.


----------



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow - good response, thanks.

FYI - Tesco Clubcard issue deals vouchers which can be exchanged for Goldsmiths vouchers at 4 times face value (eg Â£250 Tesco = Â£1000 Goldsmiths). They can't be used on sale items, only full-price stock. I doubt very much if they would agree a price drop on this deal, but I might try it!

Some interesting choices here, chaps - I'll take a close look at them. I don't know much about Oris - how do they rate?


----------



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)

*OMG, OMG, OMG*







...sorry  but my favourite wife has just allowed me to use her vouchers as well
















So, now I'm loving this Speedy Moon:










What do ya think?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

favourite wife







is that opposed to the least favourite? How many do you have?

If you want a black chrono then the moonwatch is a good one.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

ednotdave said:


> Wow - good response, thanks.
> 
> FYI - Tesco Clubcard issue deals vouchers which can be exchanged for Goldsmiths vouchers at 4 times face value (eg Â£250 Tesco = Â£1000 Goldsmiths). They can't be used on sale items, only full-price stock. I doubt very much if they would agree a price drop on this deal, but I might try it!
> 
> Some interesting choices here, chaps - I'll take a close look at them. I don't know much about Oris - how do they rate?


I think what I would do is to approach Goldsmiths _before_ you change the clubcard points into Goldsmiths vouchers. If you explain that _if_ they give you a decent deal you'll be going that route you might have more clout than if you already have the vouchers. Worth a try anyway.

Good luck









Rich


----------



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)

*STOP PRESS*

Due to cash-flow probs, I am now selling the vouchers on the "sales" board here

Please pm me if you are interested...

Thanks, ed


----------

